# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Free Fantasy Map Making Software?

## Josiah711

I am almost 13 and writing a fantasy novel. I would like to include a good looking map (one that I don't need to draw by hand). I am looking for a free software that I could use to make a good map. I don't want to really invest in it because I will probably only use it once. I would also be up to having someone make me a map using their software and crediting them for it. (Even a mention on my website: Royaltyincode.com.) 

(if you are interested in the latter proposition, please email me at RoyaltyInCode[at]gmail.com)

----------


## Hai-Etlik

The sticky thread at the top of the sub-forum has a comprehensive list.  Probably your best bets though are the GIMP and Inkscape.  For requests, you should post in the requests sub-forum.

----------

